# 270# Tuna



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Here is a pic of the 270# tuna that Capt Jeff Caught on the Dorado today.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

on the lump?


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm calling BS. If this was true then rodnreel would be lit up like a christmas tree. Itwould also be a new LA record. This would be an extremely hot topic especially with the Tuna Kahuna tournament. Come on man let's be real. 

KJ


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TCAT (1/30/2008)*I'm calling BS. If this was true then rodnreel would be lit up like a christmas tree. Itwould also be a new LA record. This would be an extremely hot topic especially with the Tuna Kahuna tournament. Come on man let's be real.
> 
> KJ




im pullin the bs card also


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Just guessingbut I'd say that tuna has gained some weightdue to internet usage. I think it was 238# the other day, unless thisis another fish and it wasactually caught yesterday.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

GOD @$#%@%[email protected]% GOD @#$%@$% [email protected]$#%@$ [email protected]#$%@$% [email protected]#%$@ [email protected]#%$@

Man thats a big LUMP FISH


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

kind of small, ya think oke


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like the yftslayer69 has a new username. You need to stop with all these shananigans now.Let me guess, you caught that bad boy on afly rod, didn't ya!


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Jeff is a friend of mine the fish weighed 234.It is a monster.:letsdrink


----------



## biglouie81 (Oct 4, 2007)

I friend of mine also fished a charter monday out of south la said he saw it when they came in from fishing he also got a few pics it was 8 pounds shy of the state record i think he said.


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

was he in the month long?


----------

